# New Mangrove Monitors!!



## xrushx (Jun 4, 2007)

Just got these 2 yesterday, they are the most stunning animals i have ever seen!
got envy? 
ill post pics of the new enclosure for them when its done. (it will be a masterpiece)


----------



## Christopher (Jun 4, 2007)

Beautiful animals! 
How big will they grow?


----------



## xrushx (Jun 4, 2007)

around 1.2meters


----------



## Kali7 (Jun 4, 2007)

envy? yes. want? definitely!


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jun 4, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 4, 2007)

wow theyre really pretty monitors  very envious


----------



## xrushx (Jun 4, 2007)

they are the blue form which is starting to come through on the noses


----------



## mines bigger (Jun 4, 2007)

gimme gimme gimme LOL
very nice monitors


----------



## Kratos (Jun 4, 2007)

Very nice... I'll have to get some of these one day. How much did they set you back?

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## xrushx (Jun 4, 2007)

$2400 for the pair.... worth every cent to me! I think they are the finest herp in oz (GTPs and Kimberly rocks included!)


----------



## Kratos (Jun 4, 2007)

Yea there worth it... but i prefer my kimberley rock monitors


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 4, 2007)

mate, they look great!.
cheers


----------



## kelly (Jun 4, 2007)

They're gorgeous


----------



## richardsc (Jun 5, 2007)

very nice,did they come from melbourne,good luck with them and post pics of there set up when completed,its great seeing new monitors being bred,keep up the good work,definatly a future purchase for me,beautiful monitors


----------



## richardsc (Jun 5, 2007)

oh and mangroves can get to 5 foot,bigger than a mertons,wouldnt supprise me if they pushed 6 foot


----------



## Retic (Jun 5, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful animals, well done, they get a bit bigger than this, he's about 2/3rds grown I suppose.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh wow, theyre gorgeous,..!!


----------



## Retic (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes they are and usually a pretty placid animal that doesn't get too agitated and will tolerate handling.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 5, 2007)

Interesting. How many of the big monitors will tolerate handling?


----------



## Retic (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I guess any of them would if enough time was put into them but Mangroves and Mertens are a more placid temperament to begin with.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 5, 2007)

Ash,

You haven't finally completed that display enclosure in your lounge room, have you?!


----------



## Midol (Jun 5, 2007)

Holy hell.

How big is the enclosure they are kept in?


----------



## Retic (Jun 5, 2007)

LOL, yes I have and he loves it. He will be moved when I build my second reptile room though. 

When do you want this bloody great incubator ? 



Jonno from ERD said:


> Ash,
> 
> You haven't finally completed that display enclosure in your lounge room, have you?!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 5, 2007)

I might be able to get it tomorrow. Do you think it will fit in the Hiace?


----------



## bjbk18 (Jun 5, 2007)

Mate they are so good i am putting one on my christmas list now. How big of an area do you need for them when they are adults?


----------



## richardsc (Jun 6, 2007)

as much as u can give them,lol,how much can u offer them,they need water as well,boa stop showing that big fella,im trying to cure my monitor addiction here,sheesh,well i give up,its uncurable,as i dont want to be cured,awsome animals guys,glad to see there numbers slowly growing in captivity,and if they r like mertons definatly must be nice to keep,i assumed they were shyer than mertons,either way there awsome,thanks for sharing the pics guys


----------



## xrushx (Jun 6, 2007)

boa said:


> Absolutely beautiful animals, well done, they get a bit bigger than this, he's about 2/3rds grown I suppose.


 
god damn thats a nice one, last night i put them in the 4foot turtle tank, awesome to watch them float around with eyes/ nose just out like a croc. love watching them swim.
look forward to them getting some more size


----------



## krusty (Jun 6, 2007)

very very nice are the hard to look after.and whats needed to keep them.


----------



## Australis (Jun 6, 2007)

Post more Photos Boa! :shock:


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Boa
Mangroves only get as big as the male your holding.
You got to love them they are awsome to watch, but mine were fairly timid.
They never bite & are easy to keep.
Congrates RichardSC on yours.

All the best,
Jason


----------



## Armand (Jun 8, 2007)

how much did each cost??


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 8, 2007)

cute!


----------



## Retic (Jun 8, 2007)

Because of the cold weather he isn't as active as he would be so I don't have too many more photo's but will get some more.



Australis said:


> Post more Photos Boa! :shock:



Jason, thanks for that it is good to know he is full grown as he is easily manageable at that size. He's pretty mellow really and although he doesn't really look forward to being touched or handled he doesn't stress about it.


----------



## krusty (Jun 9, 2007)

what conditions do you need to keep them in and what size cage do they need.


----------



## krusty (Jun 9, 2007)

i have seen black and white and yellow and black are they the only 2 you can get.


----------



## Retic (Jun 9, 2007)

I think the answer to the cage size question is give it as big a cage as you can with a minimum of say 2 metres by 1.5 by 2 metres high. 
Mine is very dark brown and green in colour.


----------



## bigpython (Jun 9, 2007)

Awsome


----------



## Australis (Jun 11, 2007)

boa said:


> I think the answer to the cage size question is give it as big a cage as you can with a minimum of say 2 metres by 1.5 by 2 metres high.
> Mine is very dark brown and green in colour.



Its a top looking animal.

There is some advertised on herptrader from a blue animal.

Anyone have photos of Blue adults.


----------

